# Found this Polaroid stuff in my garage



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

These things were in my garage when I bought my house..  Anyone know the approximate vintage?  The bellows seems to be in perfect shape.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

My closest guess would be late 1950's to early 1960's, but I remember a #261 flash that came with it.

Your #268 flash might be slightly later vintage than is the camera.

On your last shot, does the 5/70 indicate May of 1970?


----------



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> On your last shot, does the 5/70 indicate May of 1970?



Sounds reasonable, but I would have no idea.. Is that the actual film?  There are three of those.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Sounds reasonable, but I would have no idea.. Is that the actual film? There are three of those.


 
I doubt that it is the actual film, unless it comes in some kind of foil wrapping.

Almost looks like some kind of a sleeve or evnelope that you can use to mail in and order reprints.  Hard for me to tell what you have when you can get a much better look at it than I can.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2008)

Polaroid 80 was made in 1954. Some people convert them to take 120 film.


----------



## compur (Dec 9, 2008)

You can get more info on The Land List:
http://www.rwhirled.com/landlist/landhome.htm


----------



## stsinner (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep, made in the 50's.  Thanks.


----------

